# Norddeutsche Remoulade???



## Baramundi (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage: Immer wenn ich meine jährliche Fehmarntour mache, wird dann abends nach erfolgreichem Angeln immer schön Fischessen gegangen. Dort bekomme ich immer eine Remoulade, in der wohl Curry drin ist, die ausgezeichnet schmeckt. Kann mir jemand sagen, um was für eine Remoulade es sich handelt? Kann man die in Süddeutschland kaufen? oder kann mir jemand das Rezept dafür geben?

Danke, Bara


----------



## gdno (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Norddeutsche Remoulade???*

ich würde einfach mal ne normale remoulade kaufen und die mit etwas curry verrühren

oder meinst du die sogenannte "dänische sosse"?
das ist auch ne mayonaisensoße aber mit cürry und verschiedenem gemüse
die gibet auch von maggi oder knorr oder so inner flasche
gruß gdno


----------



## Tosch75 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Norddeutsche Remoulade???*

Oder gar die Gelbe mit Zwiebelstückchen...  Wird oft zu Bratfisch gereicht. Probier doch mal "Hohmann´s Burgersauche" oder Dänischer Remulade .. findest in der mayo - Abteilung deines Supermarktes. 

Is nur so nen tip.... kann mich auch täuschen .. aber nen Versuch ist es Wert...


----------



## mot67 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Norddeutsche Remoulade???*

probier doch die hier mal aus, könnte hinkommen 

http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/1396.htm


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Norddeutsche Remoulade???*

Moin Moin,

diese Remoulade könnte gemeint sein:

http://www.vox.de/27474_rezept.php?rez_id=117

http://www.vox.de/27474_rezept.php?rez_id=1197

Gruß
Zanderfänger


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Norddeutsche Remoulade???*

Ich arbeite als Koch auf Fehmarn! 
Versuch mal die zu bekommen :
Firma P&W


----------

